# Moving to Florida from UK



## 47Sprinklepants (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi I am new to this forum and was looking for some help and advice. We are currently in the process of looking to buy and manage an established property business with numerous properties in the Disney area and would like to hear from people who is either currently managing a property business or have experience of the E2 Business visa? In addition we have 2 young children and wondered if anybody can provide advice on any schools to attend, what the standard of education is like compared to the UK and what ages they start in school? We have done our own research but feel we would benefit from people who have taken the plunge themselves. We are looking to live in our around the Clarmont area in neighbouring suburbs. TIA


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

buy this book ...the author has a property management business in Orlando

http://www.amazon.co.uk/U-S-Immigra...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281386464&sr=8-1


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I should say ... *HAD* a property business


----------



## 47Sprinklepants (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks very much we will look into that book!


----------

